# Rapid Fire Guitar Practice Training by Mike Philippov



## Don (Mar 22, 2016)

Hi,
does anybody have experience or an opinion on the Rapid Fire Guitar Practice Training online course offered by Mike Philippov on practiceguitarnow.com ? I'm really interested, but not so sure what to expect. It seems to be kind of a coaching or mentoring on really HOW to practice, not so much what to practice. I've watched a lot of the free stuff Mike is offering and the things he sais always make sense.
But the way he tries to outsell his course with all those promises on how much one will improve is keeping me sceptic. It's like a guarantee, similar to the Tom Hess stuff...
You can provide a student with the best teaching materials available, but it is still in the hand of the student what he will get or make out of it. That's my opinion.


----------



## Yogesh (Jul 18, 2018)

Hi Don, did you enrolled for Rapid Fire Guitar Practice Training and how was your experience....I myself also found it very interesting...but wuld like to know if its worth it..


----------

